# ways of mounting a club plaque



## misnlinc

whatz up homies, was wondering whats the easiest way I can mount my club plaque cause my rear windows slanted and my plaques kinda big so I was thinkin of doing it were its hangs from up top. anyone out there knows how this is done?? for example like Elite car club. I would appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## EazyE10286

it wont fit if you put the bars inbetween the seat and the rear deck?


----------



## misnlinc

i have a 79 lincoln mark v and the window is slanted, my plaque is big vertically. i mean i could mount it but it would look alot better that way


----------



## misnlinc

anyone out there can help wit this?? :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

yea just fly it on the passenger window....


----------



## kustombuilder

im going to fly mine when i get it on the trunk with some brackets.


----------



## kustombuilder

thats when i get into a club of course.My window is small.


----------



## OGJordan

> *yea just fly it on the passenger window....*


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

Don't ever, ever; evereverever do that!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 30 2006, 06:05 PM~5696345
> *yea just fly it on the passenger window....
> *




GOD DAMN IT YOU BETTER NOT!


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 06:06 AM~5698343
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> Don't ever, ever;      evereverever do that!!
> *


x10


----------



## 77coupe

My homie has a 77 linc. He just keeps it on the seat and puts it in the side window for shows. if you have a better idea let me know.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 06:06 AM~5698343
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> Don't ever, ever;      evereverever do that!!
> *


Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with that?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 5 2006, 11:05 AM~5718981
> *Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with that?
> 
> *



i dont know but it sounds bad.maybe cause it will fly out.


----------



## TORONTO

yea 4real whats wrong with that? its not like thats a rule or annything... lots of people fly their shit on the side window it looks good i think... but hey 2 each their own... all i kno is i got mine in the proper spot in the back window


----------



## Dylante63

flying the plaque in the side window is wack :0


----------



## OldDirty

My guess would be make brackets under the headliner and mount it to that. Or use magnets to hold it in place :biggrin:


----------



## misnlinc

i personally dont like the plaque on the side window :thumbsdown: I like the way Elite or Lifestyle has it, my previous car I had the plaque between the seats and it looked better that way. with my lincoln it looks better elevated, my 2 cents. I guess once I get mine done i'll post some pics


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 6 2006, 12:44 AM~5722947
> *My guess would be make brackets under the headliner and mount it to that. Or use magnets to hold it in place  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That is one of the cleanest ways I have ever seen a plaque mounted.


----------



## AndrewH

what is the trim made of around the inside of your rear window? my 74 impala has all metal trim and is actually screwed into the car, you can drill holes in the trim, and just have your posts threaded so far, and have a nut and washer on the top of the trim, and a decorative nut on the bottom (exposed) side. But thats my car, dont know how your it built or how much your plaque weighs.


----------



## misnlinc

my rear window has metal trimming to and is screw mounted, Im using 5/16 steel rod or u can use brake line which is easier to bend and still strong enough to hold the plaque. with the steel rod though u can mark the screw head, make and measure the bends and fitment where the plaque is centered, then unbolt the screws that hold the metal trim up top and weld them. u wont need a screw driver, u can just turn the metal post till it tightens. on the other end where the plaque mounts to u can thread it and get the rods chromed. im workin on mine right now so once its done i'll post a pic of it!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2006, 05:07 PM~5696351
> *im going to fly mine when i get it on the trunk with some brackets.
> *


You're kidding me right? 

Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. You're plaque is like you're wedding ring. Always protect it. Take it down when you're at a shop, when you're away from you're ride, etc. Get a secure mount that way no one can just "snatch" it and run. Secure it good.

Never mount you're plaque anywhere except the back window. I have to see you're plaque and you're car in order for me to tell you how to mount it and what bracket to use.

This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.

Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 10:00 PM~5775419
> *You're kidding me right?
> 
> Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. You're plaque is like you're wedding ring. Always protect it. Take it down when you're at a shop, when you're away from you're ride, etc. Get a secure mount that way no one can just "snatch" it and run. Secure it good.
> 
> Never mount you're plaque anywhere except the back window. I have to see you're plaque and you're car in order for me to tell you how to mount it and what bracket to use.
> 
> This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.
> 
> Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.
> *


that's from the heat right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

I'm pretty sure that's the only thing I've ever agreed with Crenshaw on 100%


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 15 2006, 07:38 AM~5777164
> *I'm pretty sure that's the only thing I've ever agreed with Crenshaw on 100%
> *


ya it's like lately, someone else has been using his name or something.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 15 2006, 06:18 AM~5777254
> *ya it's like lately, someone else has been using his name or something.
> *


Hey man, I've only been talking bad about Circus Cars lately. I did'int change.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Or maybe theirs an EVIL Crenshaw in here too....hmmmm :ugh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2006, 10:25 AM~5777335
> *Or maybe theirs an EVIL Crenshaw in here too....hmmmm :ugh:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## misnlinc

i agree with crenshaws finest, the plaque should be at the back of the window. its the traditional way and ur reppin ur club and hood! i say make the effort of mounting it correctly for u and ur homies in ur club. i would never fly the plaque on the side window :nono:


----------



## 94TC

Crenshaw, have you ever seen a plaque that is motorized to come out of the area behind the back seat. Just wondering?


----------



## misnlinc

shoot, I never seened a motorized one :dunno:


----------



## lil6yplayboy

Brackets throught the rear deck ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Jul 16 2006, 07:41 AM~5781805
> *Crenshaw, have you ever seen a plaque that is motorized to come out of the area behind the back seat.  Just wondering?
> *


I've seen a motorized plaque before but not in the area you mentioned. I't an old hot rodders trick, just like retractable licence plates. Same concept.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 07:00 PM~5775419
> *You're kidding me right?
> 
> Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. You're plaque is like you're wedding ring. Always protect it. Take it down when you're at a shop, when you're away from you're ride, etc. Get a secure mount that way no one can just "snatch" it and run. Secure it good.
> 
> Never mount you're plaque anywhere except the back window. I have to see you're plaque and you're car in order for me to tell you how to mount it and what bracket to use.
> 
> This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.
> 
> Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.
> *


well said shaw's finest


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 09:00 PM~5775419
> *
> This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.
> 
> *


No matter how easy it is, its still stealing, you thief!

No seriously, I like in the rear and in the window at shows, not driving though. outside the car... I dont know what to say.

whats your opinion on a 2nd plaque in the trunk, with a clean chrome and gold setup?

BTW, I lost my wedding band down a dumpster vaccum, haha, it was a sign.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 16 2006, 09:28 PM~5785878
> *No matter how easy it is, its still stealing, you thief!
> 
> No seriously, I like in the rear and in the window at shows, not driving though. outside the car... I dont know what to say.
> 
> whats your opinion on a 2nd plaque in the trunk, with a clean chrome and gold setup?
> 
> BTW, I lost my wedding band down a dumpster vaccum, haha, it was a sign.
> *


No. A plaque in the rear window is all you need to represent. That's enough.

As far as you're trunk, Have you're clubs name engraved or embroidered on something if you'd like.

See, I'm a traditionalist and I don't like tampering with tradition. That's almost taboo to me.


----------



## unique27

May sound a bit cheap but stop by a local bike shop and buy some 16' fork support bars for the lowrider bikes (already come in chrome or gold) and bend the flat part using ur k/o lead hammer to shape it to your roof. check the lenght to see how low u want ur plaque to fly, and mark the bars. cut to lenght and flatten out cut part in a vise and drill mounting holes. get some nice chrome bolts and rubber/plastic washers and mount it up... it is cheap, looks nice and you do it yourself... give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## misnlinc

I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 24 2006, 03:16 PM~5833199
> *I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam that looks tight.what aisle were those in?


----------



## BigLinc

those for lamps?


----------



## 93TC_64IMP

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 08:00 PM~5775419
> *You're kidding me right?
> 
> Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. You're plaque is like you're wedding ring. Always protect it. Take it down when you're at a shop, when you're away from you're ride, etc. Get a secure mount that way no one can just "snatch" it and run. Secure it good.
> 
> Never mount you're plaque anywhere except the back window. I have to see you're plaque and you're car in order for me to tell you how to mount it and what bracket to use.
> 
> This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.
> 
> Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.
> *


except when it comes to the bombs with the real old school nostalgic style plaques, which are usually mounted off of the license plate panel


----------



## misnlinc

yes with the exception of the bombitas, I agree, its a style that fits in the situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 24 2006, 04:46 PM~5833395
> *those for lamps?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 24 2006, 05:16 PM~5833199
> *I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh so you bought that Mk V. Very clean ride.


----------



## misnlinc

yes I did, thanx homie..from Cali to NYC. right now Im gettin ready to redo the interior with the same type of fabric only im adding a darker tone to match with the darker candy in the exterior, redoing the hydro setup with a whammy tank and some aircraft goodies with hardline and then the engine:biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 24 2006, 02:16 PM~5833199
> *I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ey homie whut are thes rods used for b sides the plaque???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 24 2006, 03:16 PM~5833199
> *I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam.i went to home depot last night and could not find these.


----------



## 2-Face '64

Where in home depot did you find those? 
And what are they called?
:thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 25 2006, 12:06 AM~5835984
> *yes I did, thanx homie..from Cali to NYC.  right now Im gettin ready to redo the interior with the same type of fabric only im adding a darker tone to match with the darker candy in the exterior, redoing the hydro setup with a whammy tank and some aircraft goodies with hardline and then the engine:biggrin:
> *


Cool make sure to take some progress pictures :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 25 2006, 11:23 AM~5838834
> *Where in home depot did you find those?
> And what are they called?
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## misnlinc

those r *toilet supply lines*, they come chrome, gold chrome, nickel and bronze finish. the chrome ones come in different lengths but the others only come in lengths of 12" but that should be enough for any vehicle. I hope this helps alot of homies especially when you need it done right away and not lookin to spend doe! I didnt feel like spending alot of doe and waiting for shit to get chromed, as you know our resources for chroming in the NYC are not many and turn around time is crazy.


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 25 2006, 02:39 PM~5839978
> *those r toilet supply lines, they come chrome, gold chrome, nickel and bronze finish.  the chrome ones come in different lengths but the others only come in lengths of 12" but that should be enough for any vehicle.  I hope this helps alot of homies especially when you need it done right away and not lookin to spend doe!  I didnt feel like spending alot of doe and waiting for shit to get chromed, as you know our resources for chroming in the NYC are not many and turn around time is crazy.
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

thx homie


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 08:00 PM~5775419
> *You're kidding me right?
> 
> Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. You're plaque is like you're wedding ring. Always protect it. Take it down when you're at a shop, when you're away from you're ride, etc. Get a secure mount that way no one can just "snatch" it and run. Secure it good.
> 
> Never mount you're plaque anywhere except the back window. I have to see you're plaque and you're car in order for me to tell you how to mount it and what bracket to use.
> 
> This is old school advice people. I've seen plaques hanging off of bumpers, trunks, windows..just plain stupid. I've coulda taken plaques at so many shows it's retarded.
> 
> Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.
> *




amen.


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 25 2006, 02:39 PM~5839978
> *those r toilet supply lines, they come chrome, gold chrome, nickel and bronze finish.  the chrome ones come in different lengths but the others only come in lengths of 12" but that should be enough for any vehicle.  I hope this helps alot of homies especially when you need it done right away and not lookin to spend doe!  I didnt feel like spending alot of doe and waiting for shit to get chromed, as you know our resources for chroming in the NYC are not many and turn around time is crazy.
> 
> *



I just picked some up at Lowes for 2.65. Did you bend them by hand?


----------



## misnlinc

kool homie, I used a cheap pipe bender. dont bend them by hand the pipe will fold on u and become un-even. :nono: 

i got this bender from homedepot for a previous project, it was $10 bucks. 
http://www.unlimitedtoolstore.com/images/a...ols/bendera.jpg

also, to get screws in them to hold, you need to use plastic anchors that fit real snugg because that anchor will open from the bottom as you begin to drive the screw in. be sure to use a strong glue before u jam the anchor in and use a longer screw with washer on the part of the post thats flared. u can use a shorter screw with washer for the plaque end with no glue. take a close look at the pics, u can see a grey anchor jammed in the flare end. i think i used a #8 or #10 screw x 1 1/2" long for the top and 1" long for the plaque end. to cover the screw head in the front of plaque, u can pick those up at any AutoZone, PepBoys, Strauss. (license plate bolt covers)


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 25 2006, 11:52 PM~5843042
> *kool homie, I used a cheap pipe bender.  dont bend them by hand the pipe will fold on u and become un-even.  :nono:
> 
> i got this bender from homedepot for a previous project, it was $10 bucks.
> http://www.unlimitedtoolstore.com/images/a...ols/bendera.jpg
> 
> also, to get screws in them to hold,  you need to use plastic anchors that fit real snugg because that anchor will open from the bottom as you begin to drive the screw in.  be sure to use a strong glue before u jam the anchor in and use a longer screw with washer on the part of the post thats flared.  u can use a shorter screw with washer for the plaque end with no glue.  take a close look at the pics, u can see a grey anchor jammed in the flare end.  i think i used a #8 or #10 screw x 1 1/2" long for the top and 1" long for the plaque end.  to cover the screw head in the front of plaque, u can pick those up at any AutoZone, PepBoys, Strauss.  (license plate bolt covers)
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: 
thanks bro. Im gonna work on this today.


----------



## misnlinc

kool, let me know how that turns out


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 09:06 AM~5698343
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> Don't ever, ever;      evereverever do that!!
> *


X 1,000,000,000,000,000,000


that is the most ignorant shit I have ever seen in my entire life of 30 years, it ranks right there with those aluminum ricer wings.


----------



## misnlinc

hey tattoo, I havent forgotten about those fittings I need! I have parts at my garage, work and my house, lol freakin scattered all over.

u dont like the plaque posts homie?? or the plaque hangin out the side window?  :dunno:


----------



## lone star

u can find a bunch of shit at home depot for cars. just takes a little thought to make things work.


----------



## NIMSTER64

great idea homie


----------



## misnlinc

thanx homie!  just thought I would sure that with the lowriding peeps out there as they helped me out many other times!


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 30 2006, 11:03 PM~5871442
> *thanx homie!  just thought I would sure that with the lowriding peeps out there as they helped me out many other times!
> *


thanks bro, did mine today. here is a quick cell phone pic of it for now, till I take a better one.


----------



## misnlinc

nice homie, great job on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

I went to home depot over te weekend.i could not find those lines.and the people that work there.dam they go issues. :angry:


----------



## misnlinc

they come in a grey with green package, u could find them were valves for lines would be or were stuff for sinks or toilets. trust me, 9 out of 10 times when u ask for something the people that work there dont know nothing period. they end up sending u in freakin circles. if u go again, ask for *toilet supply lines*. I tried finding them on there site, thats another waste of time. the search sucks big time.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2006, 11:23 AM~5868041
> *u can find a bunch of shit at home depot for cars. just takes a little thought to make things work.
> *


hell yeah, you just got to "think outside the box"


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 25 2006, 12:06 AM~5835984
> *yes I did, thanx homie..from Cali to NYC.  right now Im gettin ready to redo the interior with the same type of fabric only im adding a darker tone to match with the darker candy in the exterior, redoing the hydro setup with a whammy tank and some aircraft goodies with hardline and then the engine:biggrin:
> *


that car is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



not to mention the history behind it too.


----------



## misnlinc

thanx homie, thats y I want to do everything traditional. being very picky about certain things and I dont want to take any or change the character of the car. especially cause of the history on it.

anyways, homedepot has saved me many times. just had to really put some thought into it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 31 2006, 04:12 PM~5875605
> *thanx homie, thats y I want to do everything traditional.  being very picky about certain things and I dont want to take any or change the character of the car.  especially cause of the history on it.
> 
> anyways, homedepot has saved me many times.  just had to really put some thought into it.
> *



LMMFAO, I always call it "Deep ****" instead of Home Depot.


kinda like "Steakback Outhouse" instead of Outback Steakhouse. :cheesy:


----------



## misnlinc

:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 31 2006, 10:14 AM~5873939
> *they come in a grey with green package, u could find them were valves for lines would be or were stuff for sinks or toilets.  trust me, 9 out of 10 times when u ask for something the people that work there dont know nothing period.  they end up sending u in freakin circles.  if u go again, ask for toilet supply lines.  I tried finding them on there site, thats another waste of time.  the search sucks big time.
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 24 2006, 02:16 PM~5833199
> *I spent no more then $10 bucks at Homedepot and this is what I came up with.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good thread. Car looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## misnlinc

thanx homie


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 1 2006, 06:06 AM~5698343
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> Don't ever, ever;      evereverever do that!!
> *


were still trying to get one out of the door it slipped in :angry:


----------



## misnlinc

what, ur plaque? lol


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## OGJordan

> *were still trying to get one out of the door it slipped in angry.gif
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's the Lowrider Gods telling you not to put a plaque in the side window!


----------



## mrrottontreetz

so what does everybody suggest if the window tint is to dark and you cant see the plaque in the back window unless theres a lot of light shining on the car what do we do then to make sure we represent


----------



## socapots

id shine a light on the plaque in the window.. if u do it from the back of the plaque they will only see the outline. do it from the front and they should be able to see details of the plaque.. shitty deal with that is then u will have a light in the car that may not be soo cool.. 
but a more important question why are your windows tinted so dark anyways??


----------



## Str8crazy80

What is a good way to mount a plaque in a 64 impala in the back window the plaque has long handles on it with holes at the bottom of it???


----------



## Str8crazy80

Heres the plaque


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2006, 09:56 AM~5993553
> *Heres the plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



trim the stems and mount in corners of the banner, near longview texas...


----------



## Str8crazy80

:uh: i dont wanna mess up the crome :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

any boyd ealse


----------



## Str8crazy80

sorry* (any body Ealse):dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hearse

if you don't do it that way you're prob shit out of luck


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 18 2006, 08:56 AM~5993553
> *Heres the plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt know there was lowriders in Longview. I was there for about a week and all I saw was paisas in trucks


----------



## 77towncar

hey i got a 77 towncar i like the lifestyle idea im going to do that becouse my top covers my back window in a a ovel shape like the oprea windows now what u mean about the slant window good luck


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by misnlinc_@Jul 31 2006, 10:14 AM~5873939
> *they come in a grey with green package, u could find them were valves for lines would be or were stuff for sinks or toilets.  trust me, 9 out of 10 times when u ask for something the people that work there dont know nothing period.  they end up sending u in freakin circles.  if u go again, ask for toilet supply lines.  I tried finding them on there site, thats another waste of time.  the search sucks big time.
> *


do you by some chance have a part number to these lines.I went last nite and still could not find them.


----------



## misnlinc

hey homie, u can find them in the toilet plumbing area. ask for toilet supply lines. dont try finding them on there website either, there website really sucks for searching shit. they come in a grey and green package and there are shrinked wraped to it. some homedepots dont have it though. u might have to go to a few. if I go in there today I will definitly get u some info!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

so wat did u buy to do the plaque mount like that


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2006, 11:00 PM~5775419
> *You're kidding me right?
> 
> Let me tell you guys something. Especially you youngsters. Take pride in you're plaque, it's what you represent and where you're from. It's not a novelty piece.
> *



I'VE TRIED TO TELL PEOPLE THAT


----------



## 1990suburban

Fuddruckers - Ruggfuckers
(I'm know Im way late, but I had to)


----------



## STATION X

POST MORE PICS OF PLAQUE BRACKETS,,,


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## 65elcomal

THIS IS ON A 64 impal... We welded the bracket...work good for us... Is more work then typical but fuck it.....


----------



## big gonzo

TTT


----------



## bigmike83fleet

OGJordan said:


> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> Don't ever, ever; evereverever do that!!


Way if you have a wall of speakers


----------



## TOP DOG '64

ttt


----------

